# Raynaud's Disease



## newbs (Jan 10, 2017)

I have been diagnosed with Raynaud's disease.  The GP said they usually prescribe medication but I can't have it as it is BP medication and my BP is already low.  I have looked it up as don't really know anything about it, other than the symptoms I get.  Is it related to diabetes?  I understand it is another auto-immune condition.  Oh the joys!


----------



## Ljc (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Newbs. 
I found this site https://www.sruk.co.uk/raynauds/managing-raynauds/
Hope you find it helpful. 
Xxx


----------



## trophywench (Jan 10, 2017)

The primary causes are outlined on this page  https://www.sruk.co.uk/raynauds/what-causes-raynauds/

Diabetes isn't mentioned as a prime cause - but it does make you wonder.  In fact - I shudder to think about quite a number of the other auto-immunes and just thank my lucky stars I've only got 2 which are both relatively simple at the moment, for me to control successfully. (although I'm well aware that of the two, thyroid probs can be FAR from simple)


----------



## newbs (Jan 10, 2017)

trophywench said:


> The primary causes are outlined on this page  https://www.sruk.co.uk/raynauds/what-causes-raynauds/
> 
> Diabetes isn't mentioned as a prime cause - but it does make you wonder.  In fact - I shudder to think about quite a number of the other auto-immunes and just thank my lucky stars I've only got 2 which are both relatively simple at the moment, for me to control successfully. (although I'm well aware that of the two, thyroid probs can be FAR from simple)



Exactly, it definitely makes me wonder.  I have diabetes and hypothyroidism too - and now raynauds - and there is also a strong history of rheumatoid arthritis in my family (luckily my RA factor came back at 3, phew).


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 10, 2017)

The mistake being made here is saying that Raynaud's is an auto immune disorder. 

It isn't.

Second comment, there is no association with Diabetes, no matter how much you wonder. It is not remotely related to diabetes. Of course some people with diabetes get it, but so do the same proportion of non diabetics.

I've got four auto immune disorders. Do I win?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 10, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> The mistake being made here is saying that Raynaud's is an auto immune disorder.


I was under the impression that it was related to RA


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 10, 2017)

It is Martin, along with a whole slew of conditions, but none of these conditions is diabetes. Some are autoimmune, some are genetic, and some are acquired, and some iatrogenic (caused by prescribed medication). Given that Raynauds has so many associated diseases, only a few of which are autoimmune, indicates that of itself, it is not autoimmune. There is no disease process in Raynauds that is mediated by the immune system, so it cant be autoimmune.


----------



## graj0 (Jan 11, 2017)

My wife has had Raynaud's Syndrome since I first knew her 35 years ago. Fortunately it has only ever been annoying and only affecting her hands. It doesn't seem to be so bad these days, maybe she's less stressed these days (3 months to retirement).


----------



## Bloden (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info, MikeyB. My mum has Raynaud's (so I'm relieved to hear it's not autoimmune). She says that when she was a teenager, she never made it to the second half of a hockey match - the blood would start returning to her white fingers at half-time and she'd always faint and get carted off to the school nurse.

Sorry to hear you've got it, Newbs. I hope it isn't too severe in your case.


----------



## newbs (Jan 11, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> The mistake being made here is saying that Raynaud's is an auto immune disorder.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> ...



It is very good to hear that Raynaud's is not auto-immune - but no wonder it is confusing as the following fact is stated on the American College of Rheumatology website: -

"Raynaud’s can be a complex disease. As experts in diagnosing and treating autoimmune diseases such as Raynaud’s, rheumatologists can best advise patients about treatment options."


----------



## sianee (Jan 16, 2017)

I have Raynauds, mine is linked to another autoimmune condition I have called Scleroderma. I'm on tablets now that help, but before I had to go into hospital every 3 months for 5days for an iloprost infusion. It's a pain but it's worth it. I'm sure you've already been told but avoid getting cold hands, stress can make it worse too!


----------



## Ginny03 (Jan 16, 2017)

I was diagnosed with Raynauds about 10 years ago and was told by my GP that there was a correlation between diabetes and Raynauds, but no proven link. I assume that's still the case. I'm not on medication and try to manage it by managing conditions - not getting too cold, fingerless gloves (when indoors) for 3/4 of the year and then just live through the pain - though I do frequently have to change my wedding ring finger due to puffiness!


----------



## newbs (Jan 18, 2017)

I am finding my feet the hardest to deal with at the moment, they are always so cold, even with thermal socks.  I bought a pair of sheepskin lined boots/slippers this morning, am looking forward to wearing them when I get in this evening!  I have noticed that my right hand goes colder than my left at work, seems to be linked to using the mouse.  Fingerless gloves might be my next purchase.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 18, 2017)

Hope you find something that helps.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 18, 2017)

This is far from official medical advice, but a old aunt of mine always swore by a glass of brandy before bed, specially for the tootsies. Bloody good excuse for a drink, I'd say, it's a right pest of a condition.


----------

